# going to try my theory.



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I am going to freeze a 5g bucket of my water now that my fish are breeding again. if my fish stop breeding I am going to thaw the water and put it back into the tank to see if it will help induce spawning. I'm hoping that they are like most animals that go into heat and it will get the girls all hot and bothered again.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

I dont get this.:S im dumb hahaha.

WHy freeze the water?


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

so it wont evaporate of course


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

so it wont evaporate and go stanky. this way say in 6 months my reds stop breeding again I can thaw the water and throw it back in the tank and hopefully whatever set them off the other day will still be alive in the water and will get them going again.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Ahhhhh. i was thinking you would get fresh water and freeze it and blah blah.... But ya i see what your sayin now. SOrry im dumb hahaha


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

that's interesting

I wonder if it would work...


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well I am going to find out. The only thing is I'm not sure how much water would need to be put back. you know the ratio like 1/1 or 1/1000


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I never thought of that but it seems like a somewhat reasonable idea. I have the feeling that theres probably some kind of catch to it though, as there usually is.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well hopefully the water wont leave my freezer for along time but I have a feeling it wont be in there for too long


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I'll buy any breedin pairs water.... lol you might be on to something.


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

wow sounds interesting keep ous posted on this exsperiment


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes. If this works your a genious!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm trying to find somone around here who has p's in a bigger tank that dont breed so I can take it over to their house so if you know of anybody around the lower mainland and the island (bc) let me know.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

great idea, keep us posted


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I have a 55g tank with 2 rbps in Vic... that don't breed A) because i don't know how to breed them lol....


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

good luck


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

TheTyeMan said:


> I'm trying to find somone around here who has p's in a bigger tank that dont breed so I can take it over to their house so if you know of anybody around the lower mainland and the island (bc) let me know.


i live in the lower maineland and have fish at 5" but im not sure if they will breed because they were babys on dec 23 so im not sure if they're mature enough.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I-Eat-My-Master said:


> I'll buy any breedin pairs water.... lol you might be on to something.


Where do you live maybe I could get some to you free of charge


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Selling breeding water damn I swear if that even works you'll be a damn genius..... lol......


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well like I said man we can try some in yours. mine were just barely over a year old when they started breeding. I bought them in aug 04 and they started breeding in june/july 05 and they were dime size when I got them so maybe yours have a shot at it


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

TheTyeMan said:


> well like I said man we can try some in yours. mine were just barely over a year old when they started breeding. I bought them in aug 04 and they started breeding in june/july 05 and they were dime size when I got them so maybe yours have a shot at it


You talkin to me? or am i jsut lost


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Anybody who is interested jus let me know


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yea sure we can try it out.... Anything I need to do to get my tank ready...?


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't get it?
Are you trying to preserve the hormone from the spawning water or what?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Round Head said:


> I don't get it?
> Are you trying to preserve the hormone from the spawning water or what?


yes i think thats the point.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yup thats the plan


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

sounds like another carzy idea, but should work :-D

I recently read a article that freezing water in plastic container was recently discovered that it releases a toxic gas into the water and is cancerous to humans......

Ill still take one on the rox ;-)


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What toxic gas could be released its plastic...? lol its oil based...... I mean if this wasn't discovered when nuking it.. (aka microwaving it) what would freezing do....?

Freezing slows dow the break down of molecules not speed it up?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

from what I know when plastic gets to a cretan age it starts to suck up the foods or water or whatever is stored in it. when heated or frozen it starts to release whatever it sucks in. the bucket I will be keeping it in has only been use for my fist tank water and fish.

plus the amount that you would have to eat to retain enough bad sh*t would be alot.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

dude just remember 
DONT USE HEAT TO MELT THE ICE
let the bucket sit in room temp till it melts 
cooking it will kill off the stuff in it 
but i figure you prolly know this allready


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

that was the plan. just let er sit over night


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well one of my Ps only has one eye, i don't want one eyed Baby Ps....

It was a joke :|


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Quite sad when u think about it lol.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I-Eat-My-Master said:


> What toxic gas could be released its plastic...? lol its oil based...... I mean if this wasn't discovered when nuking it.. (aka microwaving it) what would freezing do....?
> 
> Freezing slows dow the break down of molecules not speed it up?


I dont know if freezing changes things but I do no that it is not healthy to drink water that has sat in a refilled plastic bottle for more then like a day. Supposidly bottled water is only ok untill you open it then you must discard the bottle. http://www.mindfully.org/Plastic/Polyvinyl...ic-PG8jun03.htm
here is one site that talk about this subject. Notice the effects of plastics and the reproductive origans of fish.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

sprfunk said:


> What toxic gas could be released its plastic...? lol its oil based...... I mean if this wasn't discovered when nuking it.. (aka microwaving it) what would freezing do....?
> 
> Freezing slows dow the break down of molecules not speed it up?


I dont know if freezing changes things but I do no that it is not healthy to drink water that has sat in a refilled plastic bottle for more then like a day. Supposidly bottled water is only ok untill you open it then you must discard the bottle. http://www.mindfully.org/Plastic/Polyvinyl...ic-PG8jun03.htm
here is one site that talk about this subject. Notice the effects of plastics and the reproductive origans of fish.
[/quote]
It is only bad after you open it because you contaminate it with air born bacteria. that will continue to grow in the bottle I think freezing it will be ok as long as the bucket you store it in is sterilized first. I hope you are on to somthing with this. I only hope that freezing the water doesn't harm the hormone levels in the water. Good luck.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Umm swordfish are hemorphoditic teleosts. Meaning they are boney fish able to change sex. This occurence is common with cyprinids such as molly's that are born "female" but can become sterile "males". The report does not draw any conclusions.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Any updates on this experiment? i would like to buy some Spawing Water...... Put it on auction on Ebay !


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I havn't had the time to keep up with water changes and proper cleanings. so the breeding hasn't been happening. as soon as they do again I will have a few buckets for anybody that wants some.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 24, 2006)

I don't really know too much, but wont freezing the water make it kill what ever is in the water that you are trying to preserve? Maybe taking some canning jars that they sell at the market to keep the water in would work? You know, they ones where you boil the lid, put the water in the glass jar, put the lid on, and then it seals the jar. Maybe that would work best?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

when you do canning you boil the jar and whatever you put in it so it will vaccume seal it so it would kill whatever is in it. as I said its a theory I'm not too sure what the outcome will be as they haven't gotten DOWN lately.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

that is a ingenious idea man just had to ell you that.

don't know if itd work or not but its a really good I dea.

sorry didn't read the other threads


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 24, 2006)

TheTyeMan said:


> when you do canning you boil the jar and whatever you put in it so it will vaccume seal it so it would kill whatever is in it. as I said its a theory I'm not too sure what the outcome will be as they haven't gotten DOWN lately.


Nah, you don't have to boil everything. You can even just boil the lid and it will seal it.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well they are at it agian. I am sitting here watching them go at it so hopefully here in a few days I will have some eggs. so if anybody in the area is interested in trying this let me know as I dont have a freezer big enough to hold a 5g bucket of water. let me know


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

that would be crazy, sell tank water for a living
lol


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think its just luck really. I know Frank says there are hormones OR something in the water. But I have tried this, for example cariba getting straight up 20% daily water change, that water coming from a tank of reds with multiple active breeding pairs.

Also Iv tied it with a tank of reds, adding water from another tank of breeding reds, to no avail. Also it was much more then 5 gallons, and done more then once..........


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> I think its just luck really. I know Frank says there are hormones OR something in the water. But I have tried this, for example cariba getting straight up 20% daily water change, that water coming from a tank of reds with multiple active breeding pairs.
> 
> Also Iv tied it with a tank of reds, adding water from another tank of breeding reds, to no avail. Also it was much more then 5 gallons, and done more then once..........


Well there we have it. the theory is dead. Oh well I'll keep racking my brain and see if I can come up with something else


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Well there we have it. the theory is dead. Oh well I'll keep racking my brain and see if I can come up with something else


that could be one element, and could be the trick for your pair. You could try it with someone near you and see. Thats part of the fun of the hobby, trying new things.

For me it was no luck, I know a few others that have tried it as well with no luck.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well unfortunately there is nobody around here that has reds. my buddy kevin used to be a member here and he only lives a couple of klicks from me but he got a gf about a year ago and she made him get rid of all but one p which is now in a 30g hex tank and I havn't seen him in over 8 months because his gf dont like me too much.

so if there are any other members around the vancouver island region (or vancouver who are willing to travel for water) let me know I will gladly give it away for free to anybody willing.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I would, but unfortunately I only have one red bellied P left now, he ate the other one.....


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

hey it was a good though and about freezing water in plastic what about the millions of people who still have ice trays in their freezer ?


----------

